# Place of issue - British passport?



## Hertsfem

Please can someone tell me where I find the place of issue in a British passport?
I have a feeling it was Peterborough but don't want to just guess.

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa

It doesn't matter (just enter UK), but if you want to know, just remember where you sent your passport application to. If it was Peterborough, enter that.


----------



## Hertsfem

Thanks Joppa - it does ask for town and country on the form which is why I asked


----------



## Joppa

You can leave those details blank in case of UK passports, but non-UK passports often list the exact place of issue.


----------



## Hertsfem

Thanks Joppa


----------



## conehead980

My US passport doesn't have a city or state for place of issue, and under "issuing authority" the passport says "United States Department of State"

I tried to enter United States Department of State, and it ran out of character space at "Depart"
I tried US Department of State and it ran out at "Sta".

I'd think in this case, I would put United States as place of issue and Department of State (which just fits) as issuing authority, as there is literally no other option, but since the questions says specifically "how it is listed on your passport," it would not be the exact same information. 

They'd have my passport anyway, but I'd really rather not leave anything to chance and lose the application fee for something as trivial as that. 

Has anyone else run into the "running out of space" part in the issuing authority question? Perhaps this is a glitch in the new visa4uk roll out?


----------



## Hertsfem

I agree with you, however my sons says absolutely zip...


----------

